# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Seeing a detailed Face in dreams

## janebliss

I heard an idea once that said if you can't see someones face in a dream, that's normal. When you CAN see the details of a face, it's significant. Any thoughts?

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by janebliss_
> *I heard an idea once that said if you can't see someones face in a dream, that's normal. When you CAN see the details of a face, it's significant. Any thoughts?*



Many of the strange things that one hears about Dreaming come from people who don't have much experience dreaming.  The most common instance is what we often hear about not being able to dream in color.  Now we have this thing about it being normal to have people with blurry faces in our dreams.  Well, no, dream characters have faces -- distinct and recognizable faces.  If we have trouble remembering them when we awake, then we have only to compare that to how well we can describe strangers that we have met for the first time, if we met them only for a moment, and did not know that we would be tested in having to describe them later.

----------


## Barbizzle

I completely concur with Leo.

----------


## janebliss

> Many of the strange things that one hears about Dreaming come from people who don't have much experience dreaming. [/b]



Don't we all sleep about the same amount?

I like your idea though, about in general just not really remembering a face, so when we do it is like, "hey, I could see that face, I wonder why?" In fact I made my post making this assumption. I suppose that in my original post I could've mentioned that I was opening the conversation because I had a dream of someone I know and I could see them very clearly... and it was someone that I want to be in my life more than they are right now. So now I'm wondering if that person may "materialize" in my life. Any relating experiences?

----------


## Don128

people faces in my dreams always look the same but the 1 time my cousin looked like a demon but other that i can see details on their face

----------

